

Tweet-deleters: people who are making their Twitter histories self-destruct - MichaelCORS
http://genius.com/fusion.net/story/50322/meet-the-tweet-deleters-people-who-are-making-their-twitter-histories-self-destruct

======
getdavidhiggins
I always liked the idea of deleting tweets. It can play havoc with Twitter's
systems which are not designed for bulk-deletion of tweets. I deleted 10000
tweets once, and was left in limbo for months as the twitter DB was refreshed
to accommodate such a massacre of old tweets.

Things like greptweet.com make deleting tweets redundant though, and somebody,
somewhere is making a diff of your tweets to see what you're scrubbing. Always
presume you have a digital 'superfan' who never misses anything.

